# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  20 vjet e martuar pa BURRÊ

## Nice_Boy

*Nje martes per tmerrr.*

Ajo kishte 18 Vjeq. E Ai 30. Ajo sapo kishte ardhur per Studime ne Prishtin, ai kishte vite qe jetonte ne Amerike. Dhe ky ishte muhabeti i vetmi qe po benin permes Internetit ata te dy . Te gjith qeshtjet tjera i kishin zgjedhur familjet e tyre .
Ato po bekonin nje lidhje te re te sterknaqur qe te dyjat: ( Familja e Djalit E Kenaqur pse me ne fund biri i tyre kishte pranu te martoht , se kishim frik se do te mbetej per jet i pa martuar ) . Pasi as nje her nuk kishte treguar ndoj interesim per vajzat , familja e vajzes e knaqur se bijet se tyre i kishin gjetur nje burr Shqiptar ne amerike , nje djal te familjes se mire dhe , mbi te gjitha shum te pasur.

*DASMA ZGJATI NJE JAVE , NUSJA E DHENDERI FJETEN NDARAS.*

*Ja Disa Pyetje te Burrit qe i beri Nuses.

- Nese ta bej nje viz a do vish ne Amerik?
- Po do te vij.
- Qellimet e mia jan serioze . te merremi vesh mire dhe te mos bej shpenzime kot qe te sjell nga Kosova ketu'' Jeni ne rregull me te gjitha ''
- Po Gjith cka eshte ne rregull
- Edhe ne hesapet tjera ne Rregull '' E Virgjer je ''
-Po e Virgjer Jam
- Bej gati leterat dhe nisu per Amerike pra.
- Ok!! Ok!!*

Por , vete ata ishin me ndjenja dhe qellime krejt te ndryshme . Emeri(Zani I Djalit ) Ne Ameriken e Larget , dhe me martes po plotsonte nje deshir ne mes te ti , qe donte  te shishte ne Shtepi '' Nje Nuse Te Mire Nga Kosova'' , deri sa Fjolla( Vajza) ne Prishtin ku a sa po kishte ardhur per studime po besonte ende ne Amerike do te gjej nje djal shum te mire dhe do te vazhdonte Studimet , te cilat ne Prishtin do ta kete Zor te i kryej per shkak te gjendjes shum te rend  materiale te familjes , e cila jetonte ne nje fshat te larget dhe pa kurfar te ardhurash. 
Pas Bisedes se bere me burrin e Ardheshem djali qe Jetonte ne vendin e enderrave , Fjolla shum shpejt I Rregulloj Dokumentat Dhe u nis drejt Amerikes. Por enderra e saj per burrin dhe per Ameriken zgjati vetem pak dite: Aq sa zgjati Ahengu i Dasmes per te i pa Zakonshem dhe me tepr i gjat . Po thuaj nje jav banesa e tyre mbeti e mbushur me miq e dashamir keshtu qe ajo As qe pati koh te rrij me burrin e saj .Bent gjum me vjerren e cila po thuaj deri ne mengjes e mbante zgjuar duke i folur per te miren qe ja kishin bere qe i kishin marr nga Kosova ne Amerik.
Por pas nje jave Kur Musafiret Shkuan dhe ajo mbeti vetem Me ( Vjeherren , Burrin ) nisen telashet ne mes nat kur priste se do te shkonte me burrin ne dhomen e fjetjes Zani kerko prej Fjolles qe te bente gati se kishte nje bised te rendesishme me disa afarit rreth biznesit . Ky ishte vetem Fillimi kaluan dite e jav Dhe Zani as qe po donte ta Vertetonte nese nusja e tij ishte '' Ne rregull me te gjitha'' Shkonte ne shtrat kur ajo tash me kshishte fjetur edhe nese ajo ishte e Zgjuar duke e pritur ja kriste gjumit apo behej Se ishte lodhur dhe binte flinte ne gjum . Dy tri her qe Fjolla deshi te hapte kete muhabet me vjerren 
ajo nuk e la te fliste duke u be e eger dhe kercenuse dhe duke i be te ditur se nuk kishte pse te bisedonte me te pasi djali i saj e dinte se behet dhe fjala dhe veprimet e tij nuk kishin pse diskutoheshin.Pas ca muajsh kur tash me kishte bere e qart se nuk kishte mar burr por nje njeri kot me te cilin do te flinte pa obligime Fjolla nisi te thurr ndo nje plan per te dal nga kjo Situat propozoi te gjitha Variantat madeje edhe at qe ishte e gateshme te rrinte por me kushtë qe burri te fillonte te mjekohej por reagimet ishin teper te ashpera kercnimi '' Ta Hjek Kodren Si Kuderes'' ju duk me i buti filloi per te peridhua e Jetes , te cilin as nje her  nuk e kishte menduar . Ne Telefon\Kosov guxonte te therriste vetem nje her ne muaj edhe At vetem kur ishin aty Zani Dhe Vjerra ne banes nuk guxonte te mbete e vetmuar as nje her , nder sa nga Banesa Do te Dilte dhe vetem me Shoqeri te dy tutorve te saje e vetme asesi .

*A LIND FEMIJ VIRGJERESHA.*  

Nje her te vetme qe arrin te flas me nenen e vet ne fshat per mes telefonit ajo nuk e mori pergjithesin qe ti ndihmoj . Kisha frik se do ti shperthej hataja '' Nese kete pun e marrin vesh burrat'' ne kry te vitit , Zani dhe nena e tij nisin te hapin rrefimin se nusja eshte e pa afte per te lindur. Madje , per ta bindur Fjollen ne kete qe po thon e qe tash flitej neper miq e shok te tyre e te dergojn te nje gjinokolog , i cili i kontrollon shkel e shko at dhe i jep nje list te gjat me rekomandime per sherim , list qe Fjolles ju duk qe ishte shkruar me heret ishte 100% e bindur ,se kete pun e kishin te rregulluar Zani dhe Vjerra. Tek tash filloi ferri i vertet per te , Burri nisi te behet agresiv dhe ta rrah nisi edhe ta Akuzoj bublikisht qe ishte epa aft te lind qe nuk ishte ne gjendje ta shtonte familjen e tij ti bente nje Trashigimtar per Pasurin e tij te madhe. Por me gjith at akuzat e Zanit jan gje nuk harronte ta bente: I u rrinte gati termineve te Caktuara gjith nje nga i njejti mjek e Kontrollonte Gruan e Tij  diten qe shkonim te mjeku ai e merrte Fjollen dhe Dilnin bashk ne disa Lokale ku miqt dhe Shoket ku ishin aty degjonin rrefimin qe ai kishe po kujdeset qe Ishim te mjeku si ju kishte dhene Shpres te ngjashme . Ne kry te 10-vjeteshit te Marteses , Se Fjolles i vdiq Vjerra . Mbeti vetem me Zanin . Fjolla nuk ju gezua vdekjes se vjerres ne vet vete besoi se me moren vund gjitha mundimet e saj. Edhe Fizik edhe Psiqik . Mire po kishte Gabuar Rende nese gjith cka deri ateher ne jeten e saj ishte ferr tash me zbuloi se ka ferr mbi ferrtash me thene thjesht ajo nisi jeten ne nje burg , Burri dilte ne mengjes dhe merrte qelesin e deres me vete shkyqte telefonin e shtepis ndaloej  qdo Ardhje te te aferme ne shtepi shpetimi ishte vetem ne daljet e shkurtura ne qytet nje her ne muaj vizita e shpejt te mjeku dhe kthimi prapa ne te merrin e 4 mureve . 

*KTHIMI NGA FERRI JE JETA E RE*

Po behshin gati 20 vjet qe kishte shkuar ne Amerik dhe Fjolla ne nisi me kembe Ngulje te kerkoj nga Zani qe te vijn per nje Vizit ne Kosov ai u terbua fare ne fillim por dikur i premtoi dhe do te vinim por pas disa muajsh premtimet shkuan duke u shtyr nga muaj ne muaj Fjolla beri nje plan dhe e ndihmuan nga  Kamarierja shqiptare ne nje lokal ku dilnin nje her ne muaj me Burrin e tij .Mundi te marrr nje kopje te qelesit te baneses huazoi po nga Kamarierja parat per bilet dhe e rregulloi punet e u nis deri ne Aeroport E Percolli Kamarierja e cila gjith ashtu kishte arsye te Hakmerrej ndaj Zani-t qe e kishte mbajtur kishte per dashnore per vjet te tera dhe ja kishte humbur cdo shanc per te jetu ne jet Normale. Kur u kthye ne Banes nuk e gjeti Fjollen Zani u tmerrua . Kerkoi neper banes dhe nuk e pati te veshtir ta gjeti leteren Shpjeguse te Shkruar Shkurt " Shkova ti duhet ta dish pse !! Un dua nje burr me te cilin do te lind femij dhe do te Krijoj Famile " .
U tmerrua . Vuri ne levizje te gjith njerzit ne Kosov qe te pa mundesonin daljen e saj nga Aeroporti dhe te Siguronin kthimin e saj prapa per te njejten gje kishte bere edhe Fjolla duke kerku nga Vllavi i saj qe te shkoj ne Polici te shpjegoj ter Rastin . Njerzit e Zanit deshtuan te kryejn detyren dhe Fjolla mbrriti ne Banes te Prinderve te saj te cilet tash kishin kaluar te jetojn ne  qytet.. pasi pushi disa dite. dhe u shpjegua para Familjes ajo deshi te Ballafaqoj edhe me familjen e Zanit ne Kosov e cila ishte edhe  e madhe edhe  e fort. Deri sa burrat e 2 Familjeve ishin mbledhur dhe po bisedonin jo pa zhurm per ta zgjedhur problemin ishte fjolla ajo qe hyri ne mes te Burrave per tu ja thene vetem nje fjal '' NUK KAM QEN E MARTUAR PER NJE BURR POR PER NJE GRUA  SI KAM SHKUAR ASHTU JAM KTHYER.'' Sherri mbes familjeve u mbyll po at dite Fjolla doli ne nje internet kaffe dhe i nisi nje Porosi Zanit : '' U KTHEVA NE KOSOV PA TE BERE SHPENZIME , U KTHEVA ASHTU SI ERDHA ISHA 18 VJEQARE DHE E VIRGJER SIKUR JAM TASH 38 VJEQARE MOS ME KERKO ME ... MOS MERR NE QAF NDOJ NJE TJETER SI ME MORE MUA''!

Marr Nga Nje Revist Javore '' Kosovarja ''

----------


## green

20 vjet me rradhe nuk u gjend nje leve t'ia kepuste kokes kjo ketij mashtruesit impotent qe rronte per mungese varri?! Do me habise perhere injoranca e familjeve qe iu duket se po u rrit vajza i vetmi preokupim eshte si ta martojne. Jepini ore shkolle njehere te behet e zonja e vetes. Dhe tjetra, sa shume e ulin kurrizin disa njerez...jam kurioze te di nga cfare materiali jane ndertuar/formuar, kaq leshko, dhe te pazotet edhe per te nxjerre veten nga balta.

Sidomos ai mesazhi i saj per kete matufin ne fund qe mos te marre ndonje tjeter ne qafe (sa i bie te jete tani Zan "gangsteri" --- matematike e shpejte --- 50) nuk e di po eshte shume qesharak...jashte orbites se normales...

green

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Unë Nusja e Mallkuar*  

Pervec se kisha obligim ti pastroja 48 kemb kisha detyrimin ti pastroja aq mbathje ne Ballkon . T'ua pastroja balten dhe plehun e bagetis. Me ndryshonte vetdija ne moment kur e shihja veten ne ballkon , ndalesha dhe i shtroja pyetje vetes PSe jam un ne Kete Ballkon te Huaj? Ditle vjerri i shikonte rend me rend mbathjet ne te ashtqujtur polic prej druri dhe me thirrte '' Nuse kesaj jemenie sja ke hequr mire plehun  . Duhet te mesohesh se po don me krijue familje dhe burre ke dasht e burri ka mana
Ti thosha se nuk kisha kerku burr dhe se i kisha vetem 3 Vjet nuk kisha guximin sepse kersiste druri ne shpine. Kur vjeherri me thoshte se nuk ishin pastru te gjith mbathjet dilte burri im shpejt ne dere dhe i thoshte babit te vet : '' A duhet gje babë?'' . '' Hyn ti brenda bre per cka jam un ktu nuk rrahet nusja per gjithcka' i thoshte ai burrit tim . i cili me duket se nje derr i eger '' Nusee me thoshte vjerri mos u ben marak per prinderit se u kam que fjal se je ne vend te Sigurt se je bere nuse dhe se ke zene vend ne shtepi te madhe . Heqe vesin nuse se do te behet mire do te pajtohemi e ne mos te dacin skan cfar bejn. 
Te nesermen me kujtohet sikur sot ne te njejten kohe doli vjerri dhe kontrolloi Mbathjet dhe me thirri me gisht e me tha '' Nuse njeriu nje her te tregon diqka. Ne kete shtepi nuk tregojn 2 her burrat per te njejtin problem E mora si nje verejtje por kjo nuk mbaroi me kaq . Burri mori rrypin e pantollave dhe me ra per shpine disa her O zot i thash vetes sikur te vdisja do te isha shum e lumtur sepse jeta ime tashme e kishte humbur kuptimin Ata  kishin mundesi te benin propagand kunder meje ne fshat e gjetiu . Merreni me mend e kishte lansuar nje fqinjesi se un kaq e re e kisha mashtru njeriun 22 vite me te vjeter se un.Sipas tyre isha un nje aso femer qe thot populli mos ta preft rrugen . Rrahja ime , vazhdonte cdo nate ose te pakten sdo te dyten .Grat e shtepis vetem mund te tkureshin nga frika Vetem njera prej tyre ishte me e forta dhe me thoshte shpesh. '' KU TE MORI DREQI ERDHE KTU?'' Nuk kisha guximin te hapesha nje tem . sepse ishte shtepi e pabesë dhe thosha me vete , e kan nxitur te me provokoje. Ajo nje dite me tha oj nuse ti po frikesohesh nga un por un vetem dua te tregoj qe ke Gabu qe ke ardhe ne kete shtepi . Ketu vin te gjitha fmerat e Denuara as gje nuk e kan veshtir robrit e luftes apo roberit e romakve . Ik sa nuk te jet lidhur kembet me ndoj nje femij se pastaj te behet von me ne fund i tregova se as un qe e kisha menduar kete Shtepi as qe kisha pas lidhje me kete njeri por ai me dhunoi dhe i tregova rastin!: po mendoj edhe mua me ke dhunurar dhe ky dreqi palk erdhi me kercenoi dhe me tha sikur te paska thene ty . Po ketu kjo qenka Mod:
Mbetem te befasuara te dyjat si kishin pasur fatin te njejt shendetin ne fund te fundit.'' Axhok i tha mjeku vjerrit nusen duhet ta leni me nje her ne spital ndryshe eshte rreziku jeta e saj dhe e familjes e ka gjendjen shum keq''.
''Jo besa grat e .... kurr skan qendru ne spitale se kemi nje adet me i mesu nuset ne Spital se pastaj nuk kryhen...'' I thoshte ai mjekut . Mjeku duke par qe me cfar Njeriu ka pun i tha shpejt '' Un po te dergoj hapur se e kam detyr e din ti axhok normalisht kjo nuse nuk mund te kthehet ne shtepi ''.'' Hajt nuse se kjo me nuk mund te kthehet ne Shtepi''.'' Hajt doktor se tanat jan kan ne kete gjendje dhe sot i kan femijet si eshte me se miri'' edhe kjo ben mire kur te kthehet ateje'' Tha Vjerri . Nuk me la ne Spital babi i tyre , me ngarkuan ne vetur dhe me kshyen ne Shtepi. ende pa i bere 10 KM u shtriva nga Dhimbjet o Zot me binte barku ne tok Bria me te madhe se Mbarova por nuk me kthyen ne Spital  Vjerri qe dukej si nje burr dhe me tha se NUK VDES PREJ KETIJ ABORTI SPONTAN DHE MOS E KTHENI NE KLINIK , U ktheva ne shtepi me lot nga Dhimbjet ajo Kunata me erdhi dhe me qortoi. '' Qka dreqin ke a po don me na rritur fare naleteve aaaaaaaaaa? Shyqyr qe e hjek femijen e tyre beee se ishte bere sikur keta '' . I tregova se kisha dhimbje te forta dhe smundeja ti duroja dhe pas 10 DItesh. kur dukej se kisha bere me mire i ra nder mend vjerrit se isha merzitur pa dal kurr dhe se ishte rendi te dilja ne musafirllak dikun ku te doni mndova se po shkoja me burrin kur doli vjerri dhe me tha po shkojm nuse te motra ime por kur te vish pas meje duhet te kesh veshur mantellin dhe shamin Se ashtu Thoshte Kur'ani . Akoma pa i mbaruar fjalet doli nga Dhoma burri dhe vjerra . Vjerra i priti Burrit '' NJERI A I KALLXOVE NUSES SE NA NE KETE SHTEPI JETOHET ME KUR'AN'' O zor thosha me vete un te shkoj me mantel dhe Shami ne kok pas ketij plaku qe shkon rruges duke me mbajtur ligjerat per te paren her mu duk tragjike dhe mendova per vet Vrasje sepse pash femera ne rrug hapesir dhe syri me perjetoi Lirin duke par se shoqet e mia tersisht te lira mund te hynin neper shitore dhe kafiteri apo m shoqeri muned te ishin ku do ne rrug nuk i bera as nje pyetje dhe sikur i pengonte kjo se nuk flisja. Fol nuse dicka bile me tregu a je knaqur ne shtepin time a mos ke ndoj nje Problem ? Jo Jo ja ktheva. skam as nje. Cka te i thosha per problemet e mia atij njeriu qe ishte Burimi i te gjithave problemeve , cdo gje ishte problem dhe as qe mund te i numroja Problemet un 13 Vjeqarja e burit 22 vjeq me te vjeter se un '' Por sa hym te motera e tij Doli se nuk me kishte sjell mua per te ma heq merzit por e verteta ishte se nipi i tij kishte lidhje te nxjerrte njerz ne Gjermani '' A mundesh me ma qit djalin dhe nusen ne Gjermani.. E pyeti vjerri nipin. He thash me veteeee ishalla po dal ateje e ndoshta me ndryshon pak jeta me at njeri . Filluan te levizin shpresat gjat trupit dhe fillova te Gjelberoj me duket sikur natyra ne Pranver smund ta merreja me mend un te shkoja ne Gjermani me bsoni se mendoja edhe at se mund te ndodhte nje Aksident ne Komunikacion dhe te me lironte zoti prej tij duke u mbytur diku ne rrug . Mendoj gjith cka vetem e vetem te lirohesha prej tij. Skishte ide as burri im te gjitha vendimet i merrte vet vjerri duke dhene cdo Pergjigjeje edhe per ne ''Nuset e Djemve'' . Dhe Caktuam kohen kur te dilnim per ne Germany erdhi ai nipi i tyre dhe ne dolem nga shtepia me kishin mbajtur 10 DIte Ligjerata se si duhet te sillesha rruges ne Germany , madje madje edhe te me thoshin se si ishte ateje jeta pa qen ateje kurr  , heuuu thosha me vete me mbajt ligjerata sikur te isha nga nje planet tjeter e jo ne tok te tyre por nuk nxorra fjal nga goja duke u frikesuar se mund te mbetesha aty per jet ..

*BURGU ME I MIRE SE SHTEPIA*  

Dolem me ne fund ne Germany pas njemij e nje akuze  por se po i shikoja njerzit e huaj ne rrug me kercenontke gjat rruges se po drejtoja shikimin nga njerzit do te me rrah ne mes te rruges. Keshtu ram ne mundime te dyte dhe duke mbajtur qafen varur edhe ai duke i mbajtur syt ne mua thosha me vete pasi edhe ky njeri e denon veten duke mbajt qafen kthyer nga un. dhe un do ta mbaj koken te kembet... Hym te hajm mengjes edhe mezi shpetova pa me mbytur un isha e Akuzuara e tij per cdo kend qe sillte aty Policia dhe Shteti . Qendruam nje muaj e gjys me ne fund me transferuan ne nje banes dhe jeta Filloi te ndryshoj kah e mbara e luseja zotin te benim leterat dhe te mos ktheheshmi kurr ne kosov per te jetuar ne at shtepi te mallkuar plot mendime thosha me veti dhe ky cfar njeriu do te ndryshonte ne kete vend Civilizimi me mbante nje Shpres edhe pse ai nuk i paraqite as nje element te till.

Marr Nga Nje Revist Javore '' Kosovarja ''

----------


## selina_21

lol Gjilanasi_csi 
C'fare tema na hap...lol .. me duket se te ka shkuar mendja me tuj martu....po c'pret akoma gjeje ate qe ja ke vene syn dhe beja bum...lol   ..... Gjilanasi_csi ....mpuq mpuq nga larg ..

----------


## R2T

Gjilanasi, valle kaq injorante te duken antaret e forumit? Te mashtrosh nuk eshte krim, po te mashtrosh sy per sy eshte trapllik. Ti the qe u njoften nepermjet internetit para 20 vjetesh. D.m.th kjo e dashurushmja nga Kosova ne vitin 1984, duke kaluar dhe Apple dhe Microsoft, nderton kompjuterin e pare personal ne bote, dhe ben chat me te dashurushmin ne Amerike, qe dhe ai ka shpik kompjuterin e vet personal. Ne 1984 ne Kosove s'ka pas makina llogaritese jo me kompjuter e internet. 

Mere kete historine tende dhe rrase aty ku s'shkelqen dielli, ose akoma me mire postoje ke Forumi i Letersise, se aty do pershtatet pa problem.

----------


## Davius

Vertet trishtuese kjo, e kam lexuar ne revisten qe ceke gjilanas dhe jam tmeruar krejt, ke bere mire qe ke hap si teme kete ngjarje te hidhur...

Eh keshtu te ndodh kur martohesh dhe nuk zgjedh burin...

----------


## PINK

R2T 
LooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooL

----------


## Nice_Boy

> Gjilanasi, valle kaq injorante te duken antaret e forumit? Te mashtrosh nuk eshte krim, po te mashtrosh sy per sy eshte trapllik. Ti the qe u njoften nepermjet internetit para 20 vjetesh. D.m.th kjo e dashurushmja nga Kosova ne vitin 1984, duke kaluar dhe Apple dhe Microsoft, nderton kompjuterin e pare personal ne bote, dhe ben chat me te dashurushmin ne Amerike, qe dhe ai ka shpik kompjuterin e vet personal. Ne 1984 ne Kosove s'ka pas makina llogaritese jo me kompjuter e internet. 
> 
> Mere kete historine tende dhe rrase aty ku s'shkelqen dielli, ose akoma me mire postoje ke Forumi i Letersise, se aty do pershtatet pa problem.



Ste kuptoj sdi per cka e ke fjalen. por edhe nje te them un kete kam Lexu nga Nje Revist Javore Kosovare si ka qen aty e kam sjell ktu. dhe ato 30 minuta q ei shenova nuk besoj se jan fjal palidhje por ja njeriu Mund te gaboj nejse. nese ste pelqej ty. skam cka te bej vetem keto gjera qe shenohen aty jan Te verteta te gjitha por kan bere ndoshta gabim. ata ose dicka ka ndodh un te thash ne fund kam marr nga Kjo Revist. 

E sa per me  rras te thash nese ste pelqen ty apo ndoj gje tjter mos e lexo. kaq.

Gjith te mirat !

----------


## Davius

eshte e vertet se ky shkrin ka qene ne revisten KOSOVARJA, se dije sakt ama me duket para 2-3 muajve dhe une e kam lexuar te njejten edhe une hasa ne kete gje qe the ty zoteeri R2T dhe u habita pakez por ajo nuk me terhoqi shume vemendjen sepse storia mu duk me interesante se sa menyra se si jane njoh ato dy persona

----------


## Nice_Boy

> eshte e vertet se ky shkrin ka qene ne revisten KOSOVARJA, se dije sakt ama me duket para 2-3 muajve dhe une e kam lexuar te njejten edhe une hasa ne kete gje qe the ty zoteeri R2T dhe u habita pakez por ajo nuk me terhoqi shume vemendjen sepse storia mu duk me interesante se sa menyra se si jane njoh ato dy persona



Ashtu eshte i ka 2 muaj por tu Kontrollu ne Shtepi pash kete Reviste kam lexu me heret dhe me ka pelqy, shum por edhe tash thash te vej ktu ne Forum. por edhe 1 tash njeriu i gjall ben gabime sepse nuk eshte leht me bo kesi gjona. nejse R2T ti me drejt e ke pase. qe ne at koh Shqiptaret se kan dite cka osht Kompjuteri\Tv e le Interneti po ja ndoshta ka bo Gabim veq.. 

Gjith Te Mirat. !

----------


## R2T

Gjinalas, pavarsisht se nga ka ardh kjo histori eshte mashtrim.....i vlefshem vetem per Forumin e letersise.

----------


## miri

> Gjilanasi, valle kaq injorante te duken antaret e forumit? Te mashtrosh nuk eshte krim, po te mashtrosh sy per sy eshte trapllik. Ti the qe u njoften nepermjet internetit para 20 vjetesh. D.m.th kjo e dashurushmja nga Kosova ne vitin 1984, duke kaluar dhe Apple dhe Microsoft, nderton kompjuterin e pare personal ne bote, dhe ben chat me te dashurushmin ne Amerike, qe dhe ai ka shpik kompjuterin e vet personal. Ne 1984 ne Kosove s'ka pas makina llogaritese jo me kompjuter e internet. 
> 
> Mere kete historine tende dhe rrase aty ku s'shkelqen dielli, ose akoma me mire postoje ke Forumi i Letersise, se aty do pershtatet pa problem.



Hahahah me ke bo me qesh me te madhe kur ta lexova shkrimin.  Po mos ja drejto Gjilanasit se ky vetem se e ka marre nga gazeta Kosovarja kjo paska qene mire me ja dergu atij kryeredaktorit te revistes loool.  
Ndoshta kane patur kompjuterat e pare qe ka bere IBM dhe i kane vendosur nje OS te programuar vete keta se sic thuhej ne tregim ai djali ishte i pasur shume.  

Humba kohen kot me mire kjo duhej te ishte tek letersia me te vertete sepse eshte thjeshte iluzion i ndonje personi qe ka ngel i virgjer per 30 vjet loool.
Si nuk e kapa une ate te internetit me moshen hahahaha.  E forte kjo!

Pershendetje,


Miri.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

kur the per internetin ma morri mendja qe e kishe per nje gjarje qe ka ndodhur keto vitet e fundit pshm 1998-2004...por meqe ajo eshte 38 i bie qe ka lindur ne vitin 1966 dhe ne moshen 18 ne vitin 1984 ka pasur kompjuter me internet? puhleaseeee, si shume budallek me duket, dhe higher class or middle class amerikanet ketu skan pasur kompjuter ne 1984, por na doli nje fshatare nga kosova qe kishte dhe interent bile...nejse mos keni bere ndonje gabim mbase e ke lexuar gabim ose kan shtypur numrin gabim :P

nejse s'besoj se nje person mund te ri 20 vjete me dike, 20 vjete nuk kalohen kollaj dhe kaq shpejt, prandaj me duket pak e ekzagjeruar...

----------


## Nice_Boy

Gjith cka ka qen Gabim ne revist dhe ne vend qe telefon kan shenu internt nejse. kshtu un e kam lexu kshtu do e shkruaj.. gjith cka eshte OK..)

----------


## Blue_sky

Pff,egsiston akoma nje injorance e tille ne bote?! Eughh thuaj!!Rrofte mentaliteti...

----------

